# Kitten-Sitting



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

My neighbour knocked on my door this evening asking if I could watch their kitten until Sunday afternoon. They said that one of their cats had a litter of kittens on the 2nd level of their barn but haven't seen the mom around. When they went to investigate further, they found all but one kitten had passed so decided to bring him in the house.
I figured I could watch the kitten for a short while. They bring him over and to my surprise he is so young!! It's like a flash-back to when I first got Cheddar. I'm thinking he's about 4 weeks old? What do you guys think? His eyes were a bit gunky and red so I put some drops I had from when Cheddar was little. He was also meowing like crazy so gave him some formula. Poor little guy was so hungry. He's now sleeping quietly in his little crate with a bunch of blankets and warm water bottles.


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Awwww poor baby!!! Lucky to have you watching over!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Are you sure he's not related to Cheddar! Did they know how to handle that little guy or they knew You knew had to handle him?


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

He could very well be related to Cheddar since I have no idea who the father was. They have a bunch of barn cats that have litters often. I have no idea if they know how to handle such a young kitten with no mom to care for him. They just asked me to watch him while they are away this week-end and how could I say no. I'm pretty sure my immediate neighbours all know that I am a huge animal lover and always heavily involved in (dog) rescue, probably why I was asked to cat-sit or just simply because we are neighbours and help each other out when needed.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Look at that precious little face and footsies! He's adorable!
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh my, he is adorable! What a cutie!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, he sure is adorable, I don't blame you for having flashbacks of Cheddar, lol.

One thing though...is he in your home now? If he is, I'd make sure to seperate your two kittens from this little guy, just in case he has a URI with the gunky eyes, and wash your hands well before interacting with your two at home....you just never know!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beautiful baby! He is so tiny. He does look like Cheddar!


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Do you think he's about 4-5 weeks old? I started to wean Cheddar to soft food at this age. But considering that this little guy wasn't being fed properly, should I go and get him some formula or just give him soft food?


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Maybe formula mixed with some food...He's beautiful, I would grab him in a heartbeat if you were closer!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

You are right, it's like looking at those first photos of Cheddar. What a cutie


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Sabrina767 said:


> Maybe formula mixed with some food...He's beautiful, I would grab him in a heartbeat if you were closer!



When my neighbours get back i'm going to ask if I can find him a home. Hopefully they say yes. Where abouts are you?? 

Hypothetically speaking, if they say to go ahead and find him a home, how long is quarantine from the other kittens? How would I know if he's sick and has something contagious?


----------

